
Open Source alternative to Evernote - bill_bkr
https://github.com/Laverna/laverna
======
benoliver999
I've been looking for something like this of late. I like Evernote, but I
don't like keeping such a valuable treasure trove of notes on another server.

I looked at Laverna, also turtlr, and a few others.

Eventually I settled on Tiddlywiki -
[http://tiddlywiki.com/](http://tiddlywiki.com/)

It's simple, runs well on a server, and is decent in a mobile web browser.
What's missing is web clippings, which I love doing. For that I use 'scrapbook
plus' in Firefox.

------
corobo
> The application stores all your notes in your browser local storage spaces
> such as indexedDB or localStorage, which is good for security reasons,
> because only you have access to them.

Unfortunately the reason I use Evernote is to quickly document then later
share idea docs with the other members of our team - Any chance of a future
server-side storage?

------
DCKing
I'm not a big fan of Evernote, but seeing Evernote consists of a whole suite
of various collaborative note taking/memory helper products (not just
Evernote, but Skitch, Penultimate and others really provide added value), with
native app clients on nearly all platforms, this is _not_ an alternative to
Evernote. Evernote _can_ be used as a simple note taking utility, but it _is_
in fact much more than that.

This is not to say that this doesn't look a nice note taking app. It really
does. I'm just pointing out that "being an alternative to Evernote" entails a
lot more than being a nice-to-use web app. It's like claiming you have open
source alternative to Photoshop - and after clicking the link you end up
looking at GNU Paint instead of GIMP.

------
ilian
You can take a look on Tagspaces -
[http://tagspaces.org](http://tagspaces.org) which is also open source. It is
not using a database and saves all the needed information directly on your
file system. In my experiences this feature makes my notes extremely portable
across my mobile, my laptop and my tablet...

------
winkbrace
I like my notes to be synchronised and even though I connected it to dropbox,
my phone and my computer didn't see eachother's notes.

------
usegists
[https://gist.github.com](https://gist.github.com) works reasonably well for
me

------
silon3
Page contains chinese/strange unicode chars for me.

~~~
psykovsky
You have javascript disabled?

~~~
silon3
Nope, the thing seems to work.

~~~
silon3
I think it's because I have "Allow pages to choose their own fonts, instead of
my selections above" Firefox feature disabled.

